# Where will your next vacation be?



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

*And why?*

I'm off to Spain in August to learn how to jump out of planes, and I can't bloody wait!


----------



## DrumCorpsAlum (Sep 11, 2002)

Since graduation, I don't get one.  You don't know how pissed about it I am either.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

hopefully London...


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

At home 

I'm on the beach in 5 minutes, in the wood in 15 minutes, on 2,000 mt in 30 minutes and on glaciers in 1 hour


----------



## razzor (May 26, 2006)

NYC in October


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll start with Southern France in early July


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I cant afford a vacation if im lucky maybe if we have some money we might go to New York this winter but its a small chance.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm going to Los Angles on the 15th. I'll be there for about two months.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Duluth & the North Shore of Lake Superior Next Month.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Leaving for California and Nevada for 3 weeks on Saturday :banana:


----------



## kmia (May 7, 2006)

Im going to Santo domingo in late july


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have booked my flight to Barcelona a few days ago. There I will stay a few days and then go on to an two-weeks event near Castellon organised by fellow students of the student organisation I'm member of. We will also visit Valencia.
This all will be in 2nd half of September.


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

maybe Acapulco or Cancun...maybe...


----------



## Brissy4me (May 3, 2006)

New Zealand, it's closer than Perth.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

My next major vacation will probably be somewhere tropical(ish)


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Leaving for California and Nevada for 3 weeks on Saturday :banana:


3 weeks, very nice.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Maybe Las Vegas or Hawaii..


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

India...


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

I was supposed to be going to Hong Kong in 2 weeks but due to an illness in the family I've decided against it, although I may be going to London to visit a cousin in November.


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm off to Paris for a couple of weeks in July, staying with family and going for photos


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

This July:

London, Pamplona and Murcia.
:happy:


----------



## AHHHHH (May 22, 2006)

just got back from paris and egypt, vail colorado for a month in two days


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Just got back from Maldives last week.

My next vacation would be to Beijing, China next month.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Got back yesterday from Pamplona and Zaragoza (Spain).


----------



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Cabo San Lucas, Mexico Feburary 3rd!! large group going down and can't wait, deep sea fishing, scuba, riding some waves, beer, tequila, girls :cheers:


----------



## vtower (Jan 31, 2006)

Brazil


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

A month from now: Russia!


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

leaving for Singapore-Java-Bali-Malaysia in less than a month :cheers: but first a short trip to Cph for the S&B forum meet


----------

